# Priming Issue Eheim 2080



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've just set up my tank and this new filter is quite the beast...

The canister was already full of water, I installed the hose adapter and clicked it into place, then slid the flow valve to fully on. I opened all 3 caps on the input and output tubes to purge some air out of them and allow them to fill with water. Then I pumped the self priming button a couple times, finally plugging in the filter and letting her rip. Now my problem is it seems to be only sucking through one of the inputs, the second one still has an air bubble in the line. Could the water be flowing around this bubble or is this evidence that there is no movement happening there at all? It looks to me like there is nothing happening at all on the one side and I just don't see how that's possible with a closed loop system like these filters have.

Any ideas or suggestions???

I left it running like this overnight, there is plenty of flow out of the spray bar so I just left it thinkng it would slowly purge the air out of the line but sure enough it's still there this morning.

tough to see the air bubble in the picture.. this is right above the filter 5 inches or so from the hose adapter that plugs into the top of the filter canister


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Mike,

There is not enough vertical path for the bubble to rise, it's trapped at the high point of that section of hose. Can you pull that hose straight up a little so the bubble can move on. You might have to power off while doing so if the spray bar will be out of water. Better way is to cut the hose shorter so there is no curving downward along the way.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> There is not enough vertical path for the bubble to rise, it's trapped at the high point of that section of hose. Can you pull that hose straight up a little so the bubble can move on. You might have to power off while doing so if the spray bar will be out of water. Better way is to cut the hose shorter so there is no curving downward along the way.


thanks big, I should have thought of that <facepalm> It's tough because the damn filter is so big the tubes actually have to bend down to get out of the back of the stand! I'll see what i can do to get that air out though.. thanks!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

squeeze the line tight that its already sucking water in through so its blocked, that should suck the air in from the other line and get that line started (should be in the instruction book i gave ya)

also sometimes it helps to tilt the filter backwards 30-45 degrees and then hit the prime button again, seems to get more air out and will make it so the hoses are going straight up with no downward sag, i used to rest the front 2 wheels of the filter on the front of the stand sometimes till all the bubbles were out.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

problem solved.. thank you Mike!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no worries feel free to text me if you have any other issues
enjoy your new setup  i'll keep checkin back for updated pics whenever i miss my old aquarium lol


----------

